# Contender in 270 REN



## wolf3006 (Aug 26, 2013)

Can someone give me info on this 22 hornet neck to 270 .


Thanks wolf3006


----------



## smirker (Aug 27, 2013)

was made up as a cartridge for 100 yrd. hunter class silhouette shooting. might be able to find load data around. don't know if I would try to use it for hunting any thing bigger that a coyote.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 28, 2013)

smirker is right on.

For Hunter Class NRA or IHMSA Field Pistol, only straight walled cartridges of 1.29" or less can be used with the exception of .22 Hornet, 270 Ren or 32-20.  Originally, 270 Ren wasn't on the list, but the Hornet was pretty popular due to the small recoil, which allowed for using peep sights and rifle scopes using the "taco" hold, which is much more stable.  The issue with the Hornet was that for hard set rams even a 55 grain .223" bullet might not reliably knock them over.  So, someone got the idea to neck up the Hornet to .277", essentially making it a straight walled cartridge and using lighter .277" bullets, which are still 2X heavier than .223" bullets.  The effect was a cartridge that still has pretty low recoil but a bit more energy at 100 yards in order to effectively take the hard set rams.

As for applications, there really aren't any other than silhouette as you won't get the speed necessary to reliably expand the lineup of .277" bullets on game, unless you wanted to try hunting small game with it.

Additionally, Hornet brass is notoriously fickle so you have to be very careful with it when forming to Ren and reloading it.


----------



## wolf3006 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## animalguy (Aug 31, 2013)

You just got the absolute straight answer on 270 REN. Those fellas know what they are talking about, and you can't fake that. 

That can't be said of all of the answers to all of the questions that someone might ask on here.


----------



## smirker (Sep 1, 2013)

Might look into some newer data. I forgot 6.8 SPC uses .270 bullets. Lower velocity may mean bullets that are of a lighter construction.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 1, 2013)

HandgunHTR give as good an answer as you can get. Even the 6.8 is a lot faster than the 270 ren. Great cartridge for what it was designed for but not very good at anything else.


----------

